# Will upgrading to a 7.1 surround system be worth the install?



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I am pondering upgrading my current 5.1 surround system to a 7.1 system. I will be using the same HK635 receiver, so my question is: Will the addition of two speakers make a noticeable difference in my dedicated home theater room? The speakers will be from the same brand and family as the others installed, so matching timbre shouldn't be a problem. I will be removing the rear bipole speakers from the back wall and replacing them with bookshelf speakers; then installing the bipoles on either wall, just to the side and rear of the seating. I enjoy the sound now, but since my receiver is capable of Dolby 7.1, so I could possibly enjoy my room even more. 

What say you?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rambo4 said:


> Hi, I am pondering upgrading my current 5.1 surround system to a 7.1 system.


Their will be a difference but it fully depends on the movie. If it has 7.1 audio like DTS EX for example you will then have the "full" experience otherwise it will just matrix the rear channels.
If your room is larger this will be a more noticeable difference.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> Hi, I am pondering upgrading my current 5.1 surround system to a 7.1 system. I will be using the same HK635 receiver, so my question is: Will the addition of two speakers make a noticeable difference in my dedicated home theater room? The speakers will be from the same brand and family as the others installed, so matching timbre shouldn't be a problem. I will be removing the rear bipole speakers from the back wall and replacing them with bookshelf speakers; then installing the bipoles on either wall, just to the side and rear of the seating. I enjoy the sound now, but since my receiver is capable of Dolby 7.1, so I could possibly enjoy my room even more.
> 
> What say you?


I think the best way to find out if you will like this new set up is to use a pair of speakers and try it before doing the final installation :dontknow:

Most movies are 5.1 and few 6.1 ... so the sound for the back surrounds will come from the surround speakers (receiver will do this mix); I read somwhere that a 7.1 is better used when you have more than one row of seats or when you have a large room (I don't know what is your situation) :yes:

I'll suggest you to try it first and see if you like the results ... my room is 9' x 18' x 8' and I have two rows of seats ... currently I'm using 7.1 and I like it :yay:


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I do have two rows of seating, so it may make it worthwhile. I'll give it a bit of a dry run with wires outside the wall before I start drilling to make sure I will like the difference. 

My wife turns a ghostly white when she sees me running with a drill and electronics.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> ... I do have two rows of seating, so it may make it worthwhile. I'll give it a bit of a dry run with wires outside the wall before I start drilling to make sure I will like the difference.


That's the best thing to do ... try different set ups :yes:



Rambo4 said:


> ... I will be removing the rear bipole speakers from the back wall and replacing them with bookshelf speakers; then installing the bipoles on either wall, just to the side and rear of the seating.


If you'll using the bipoles, try them between the two rows (that's the way I used mine) and the bookshelfs on the back wall ... I hope you'll like the results :T


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

You should notice if the material is formated for 7.1. It was noticeable in my instance, but my room is huge with lots of separation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

If you have the ability to be fully compliant with the rest of your gear in terms of Blu-Ray/HDMI Etc... Go for it... I've had 7.1 for 3 years and I love the versatility...

Go Go Go:T:T:T:T:T:T:T:T:T

TG


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Good question. I have wondered this same question. 

There are not many movies that are 7.1 yet are there? But, I have read that more should start turning up this year. I hope so.

What are some thoughts on using dipoles for the rears?


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have read that dipoles lessen the sense of localization, than say bipoles, which is great for movies but they are not recommended if your listening is geared more toward music. This is only what I have read, not from first hand experience.


----------



## azgreenb (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the AVR-645 and it is setup for 7.1 (minus the .1, but that's another story) I do not have matched speakers, but when I switched from 5.1 to 7.1 on Finding Nemo, there was a noticeable difference. The scene where the submarine slides and strikes the cliff is where I first noticed the 7.1. The rubble falling moves from rear to middle to front. Pretty cool!


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

azgreenb said:


> I have the AVR-645 and it is setup for 7.1 (minus the .1, but that's another story) I do not have matched speakers, but when I switched from 5.1 to 7.1 on Finding Nemo, there was a noticeable difference. The scene where the submarine slides and strikes the cliff is where I first noticed the 7.1. The rubble falling moves from rear to middle to front. Pretty cool!


That is what I am betting on. Coolness of a familiar movie still able to surprise you. Thanks! 

I am envious of your HK 645 HDMI inputs though...


----------



## azgreenb (Nov 19, 2007)

I purchased for the HDMI, but don't have any thing that requires them. I do beleive that they are HDMI 1.1 so not sure how useful they will be????


----------



## gwil (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> I think the best way to find out if you will like this new set up is to use a pair of speakers and try it before doing the final installation :dontknow:
> 
> Most movies are 5.1 and few 6.1 ... so the sound for the back surrounds will come from the surround speakers (receiver will do this mix); I read somwhere that a 7.1 is better used when you have more than one row of seats or when you have a large room (I don't know what is your situation) :yes:
> 
> I'll suggest you to try it first and see if you like the results ... my room is 9' x 18' x 8' and I have two rows of seats ... currently I'm using 7.1 and I like it :yay:


salvasol. i am currently building a hometheater and my room dimensions are the same as yours, and i am also thinking of a 7.1 setup. do you have any pics of your room layout? i'm looking for inspiration.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

gwil said:


> salvasol. i am currently building a hometheater and my room dimensions are the same as yours, and i am also thinking of a 7.1 setup. do you have any pics of your room layout? i'm looking for inspiration.


Here is a couple of pictures ... you will find a lot of inspiration in the forum :yes::yes:

I suggest you to open a new thread with your ideas and what you're looking for and you'll get a lot of s
uggestions from members :T:T


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

I am not sure that 7 channels wil sound better than 5 well positionned speakers if you have enough space in the back. I think that it depends on your room and your listening position.

JP


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you will notice the biggest difference just by moving the bi-poles to the side.


----------

